# Bike Stolen



## B.Howard (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi. I'm new here. Any help would be much appreciated.

I woke up this morning to find that my house had been burglarized and my road bike had been stolen from my garage. Cannondale R600. Purple with a light purple water botthe cage. Not the most special bike on earth, but it was mine and I really liked it.

My car had also been tossed, but the thief seems to have taken only the bike.

I live in Midtown, Atlanta.

Anyone here with experience recovering a stolen bike? I already had the police out, and they dusted for prints. I could use some good luck right about now.

Thanks,

Beau


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Try looking our for it on eBay*

I too am from atlanta and have a friend who had his bike stolen from his home. He used a feature on ebay to email him when a bike of his make/model was offered. Sure enough, he was alerted and it happened to be his bike. Guy sold it to a pawn shop north of town who then put it on ebay. The police arrested the theif.
Good luck


----------



## B.Howard (Mar 29, 2006)

stinkydub said:


> I too am from atlanta and have a friend who had his bike stolen from his home. He used a feature on ebay to email him when a bike of his make/model was offered. Sure enough, he was alerted and it happened to be his bike. Guy sold it to a pawn shop north of town who then put it on ebay. The police arrested the theif.
> Good luck


Hey, thanks. This might be the first really useful piece of advice I've gotten yet. I'll keep you posted on the recovery efforts.

Cheers,

Beau


----------



## B.Howard (Mar 29, 2006)

*Pics of my stolen R600*



















Links to the full-size pics:
http://home.comcast.net/~fletcher2005/R600-pic1.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~fletcher2005/R600-pic2.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~fletcher2005/R600-pic3.jpg

Thanks for looking,

Beau


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Did you report the theft to the police? Have you alerted the intown bike shops?


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.nationalbikeregistry.com/

You can register your bike even after it has been stolen. Many PD's scan the serial numbers of bikes taken in as stolen property evidence to see if they can locate the rightful owner. If they can, it can make the difference between being able to make a case against the suspected thief, versus having to let them walk.

Worth a look. I know a couple of guys in my area of Texas who got their bikes back this way...and were more than happy to file a theft report for the prosecutors.

Hope it helps.


----------



## B.Howard (Mar 29, 2006)

Check it out. http://atlanta.craigslist.org/bik/180424780.html

Any ideas about what to do? I need quick help here.

Thanks,

Beau


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Report it to [email protected] and the police.


----------



## B.Howard (Mar 29, 2006)

*Bike Recovered!!!1!*

I just returned home with the bike that was stolen from me on March 29, 2006.

Thanks for all your replies.

I was able to find the bike because someone posted it for sale on Craigslist in Atlanta. (here: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/bik/180424780.html) The police helped me recover it, and the person trying to sell it just gave it up. In fact, when I produced pictures of the bike, he said, "it's obviously your bike".

Success!

P.S. Please do not email or call the seller, as he is assisting me in trying to track the identity of the person who sold the bike to an Atlanta pawn shop.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Nice work!


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

Very cool
Congratulations and keep riding


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Good job. A rare happy ending! Do you really believe the Craig's List seller bought it at a pawn shop? How certain are you that he is not the thief?


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

That's cool. Got to love the internet.


----------



## B.Howard (Mar 29, 2006)

jtolleson said:


> Good job. A rare happy ending! Do you really believe the Craig's List seller bought it at a pawn shop? How certain are you that he is not the thief?


Well... he had a receipt, and, without more evidence, it would be pretty reckless to go accusing the guy of conspiring with a pawn shop to fence stolen property, or of forging the receipt. Best thing to do is to let the police discover who sold the bike to the pawn shop, then that person can be charged with a crime.

Thanks for all your replies. This really is a rare happy ending. I'm off to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

B.Howard said:


> Well... he had a receipt, and, without more evidence, it would be pretty reckless to go accusing the guy of conspiring with a pawn shop to fence stolen property, or of forging the receipt. Best thing to do is to let the police discover who sold the bike to the pawn shop, then that person can be charged with a crime.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies. This really is a rare happy ending. I'm off to ride. :thumbsup:



You are right about that. Sounds like you had the right attitude, the right approach, and the right luck. Enjoy your ride!


----------

